# Predatek Viper or Force Ten Daly Demon



## butts (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi All

Due to the recent success that both pcsolutionman (Lee) and TerryH (well Terry) have been having catching Snapper on hard bodied lures up at Caloundra I have been keeping my eyes open for these Viper lures. I only found one of our local shops that stocked them but they only had one colour so I kept looking. 
I was in BigW and just happened to see these lures from Force Ten - Outback Lures called Daly Demon. Now the local tackle shop had the Predatek Vipers for over $18 but the Daly Demon was on sale for just over $3. The only difference that I can see apart from the terminal (Hooks, split rings (that I changed) and bib material) side is, well there is no difference. The finish on the both lures is great with the Viper having a larger eye painted on it.

My question is has or does anyone use these Daly Demon lures. I'm no lure expert by any means but I cannot tell them apart (Body wise). 
I found another Tackle shop that had the Viper 150 in and they were on special so I bought a couple (cant help myself).

As you can see by the photo there is not much difference between them. 
The three on the left are Daly Demon and the two on the right are the Predatek Viper 150 (disregarding the CD7).
What do you think?

Butts...


----------



## butts (Oct 7, 2007)

Here's some photo's


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

As long as they swim ok.
I've had a few issues with cheap lures not swimming properly


----------



## butts (Oct 7, 2007)

Junglefisher - I know what you mean I've done the same. I did use the pink one on Sunday and it did want to swim to the left and on it's side but I didn't tweak it but I will do and let you know.

But if they don't then it no great loss.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

What happens when the original manufacturers and product developers go out of business? Who will do product development for the manaufacturers of knock-offs? I'm happy to support manufacturers that do product development so long as the lures are affordable


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Prefer to get the originals as well. While some knockoffs produce, the originals just seem to work better more often.

Pretty sure my local k-mart has the Viper as well for around $12, but would have to check to be sure.


----------



## liquor box (Jun 4, 2007)

Peril said:


> What happens when the original manufacturers and product developers go out of business? Who will do product development for the manaufacturers of knock-offs? I'm happy to support manufacturers that do product development so long as the lures are affordable


I agree to a certain degree, but what is affordable?

It is a shame you dont know what will happen before you outlay the money, I dont mind full price if I catch fish, but a new expensive lure lost without a result is frustrating.

I wonder if the "genuine" manufacturers get a kick back from the copies?


----------



## Alby (Aug 21, 2006)

Don't think that Vipers are the only lure for snapper. I have great success with the ones pictured below. I bought Vipers after being out with Lee and the guys as well. I usually troll one viper and one of the other two. At this stage I've had more success with the others, best being the harlequin coloured Scorpion150 8+m. I'm stoked with it, I got two on the way out and one on the way back in. Having said that I've also got fish on the Viper, just not as many. The Viper is 4+m, so I looked for even deeper divers cos we fish in about 70ft at the beacon. It's really opened my eyes to the range of big, deep diving lures.
Cheers
Alby


----------



## Schultzy (May 8, 2008)

liquor box said:


> I wonder if the "genuine" manufacturers get a kick back from the copies?


NO the original designers loose money because the cheap Chinese made flop copies erode their market.

No original lure designer enjoys seeing some profiteers copying their designs.

Support the people who do the hard work and buy the originals. Also buy the Aussie made brands.

Come on Aussie!

P.S. You can bet the bibs on the cheap copies will break.


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Does the Force Ten have the inbuit rattle of the Viper ?

At the end of the day i think we are paying to much for lures, tackle, electronics in Australia.

How much does it cost to make good lures in bulk, $2-$3 each maybe a little more ? whatever it is the markups outrageous, i was talkingto a fellow who used to work in a tackle store yesterday,,they would get these big ice boxes in (can't recall the brand) for $60 and sell for $330 or there abouts.

If cheap copys force folks to sell genuine lures at more reasoable prices i am all for it.

(brought a Prediteck the other day 8) )


----------

